
Scientific Discovery by Machine Intelligence: A New Avenue for Drug Research - mindcrime
http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.07116
======
dalke
I think it's best to read this as a simplification of the author's previous
co-authored paper at
[http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2105/14/51](http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2105/14/51)
, with the less dramatic title 'Discovery of novel biomarkers and phenotypes
by semantic technologies'.

Self-organizing maps have long been used to develop new avenues for drug
research. We used SOMs for data mining HTS screens in the late 1990s. I've not
heard much about them recently though. I get the feeling like that haven't
added much success.

